# Paaren sich Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?



## Gartenfreund2 (28. Aug. 2012)

bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher Shubunkins, Sarassa und normale Goldis.
> Der Nachwuchs egal welcher Art hatt bald das Platzangebot gesprengt!




Vermehren sich die drei Goldfischarten auch untereinander oder ist damit nicht zu rechnen?


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo gartenfreund,

wenn Du mit deinem richtigen Namen unterschreibst, wirds persönlicher



> Vermehren sich die drei Goldfischarten auch untereinander oder ist damit nicht zu rechnen?



kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke schon das das möglich ist
Frank???

Ich hab da nie so genau drauf geachtet, mir war wichtiger den Nachwuchs in gute Hände zu geben.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo gartenfreund,
> 
> wenn Du mit deinem richtigen Namen unterschreibst, wirds persönlicher



Hallo bayernhoschi,
ich habe da so eine kleine Makke was Internet und persönliches angeht. Immerhin kann ja jeder mitlesen, auch die die nicht angemeldet sind. rh





bayernhoschi schrieb:


> kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke schon das das möglich ist
> Frank???
> 
> Ich hab da nie so genau drauf geachtet, mir war wichtiger den Nachwuchs in gute Hände zu geben.



Ich denke mir auch das das möglich ist, aber das ist auch nur eine Vermutung von mir. Vielleicht liest ja jemand den Beitrag und kann was genaueres dazu sagen .


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*



> Ich habe da so eine kleine Makke was Internet und persönliches angeht. Immerhin kann ja jeder mitlesen, auch die die nicht angemeldet sind.


Wieviele zB. Manfreds gibts den?



> Ich denke mir auch das das möglich ist, aber das ist auch nur eine Vermutung von mir.


Am Ende sind es doch alles nur Karpfen


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Ralph,
Goldies oder __ Shubunkin sind wohl nicht so wirklich Karpfen und werden sich auch nicht paaren.

In einen Teich mit ungelösten Problemen noch was zusätzlich einzusetzen, ist normalerweise keine gute Lösung.
Immer an die Grenze des Machbaren zu gehen zieht oft weitere Probleme mit sich.
Ein moderater Besatz tut dem Teich und den Fischen sicher gut.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Das hab ich wohl etwas zu salopp ausgedrückt.
Ob sich jetzt Goldis und schubunkin paaren? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber schon.
Es handelt sich doch bloß um eine Zuchtform, die Gattung ist doch dieselbe.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber schon.
> Es handelt sich doch bloß um eine Zuchtform, die Gattung ist doch dieselbe.




bayernhoschi jetzt verwirrst du mich aber......erst sollen es Karpfen sein  und dann doch paaren?

Joerg hat doch geschrieben, dass die sich nicht paaren. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch interpretiert?


PS: Das Manfred-Thema lassen wir lieber an dieser Stelle


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Gartenfreund,



> erst sollen es Karpfen sein  und dann doch paaren?


Warum sollten sich nicht auch Karpfen paaren

Aber wie ich ja schon schrieb war das nur eine Vermutung, Jörg kennt sich da sicherlich besser aus.



> PS: Das Manfred-Thema lassen wir lieber an dieser Stelle


jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo Gartenfreund,
> 
> 
> Warum sollten sich nicht auch Karpfen paaren



Guten morgen bayernhoschi, 
selbstverständlich können sich auch Karpfen untereinander paaren. 
Das "und dann doch paaren" ist eigentlich schon auf die Goldfische bezogen . Alles in allem war es mehr oder weniger nur ein Scherz Kommentar der dich etwas aufziehen sollte wegen der Karüfen Bemerkung . Bitte nicht 





bayernhoschi schrieb:


> jeder wie er möchte.




Heute, aber nur für dich hoschi ............ich bin der Alex.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Morgen Gartenfreund Alex,



> mehr oder weniger nur ein Scherz Kommentar der dich etwas aufziehen sollte


 aber egal, man muß auch Spaß verstehen können

Jetzt aber nochmal das Thema aufgreifen.
Vieleicht können wir uns drauf einigen das Goldis, __ Shubunkin, usw Karpfenartige sind.

Auf das untereinander paaren bin ich gekommen weil doch die Japaner es geschaft haben Spiegelkarpfen bei den Koi einzukreuzen.

Koi werden ja auch als Karpfenartige bezeichnet

Ich kenn mich da wirklich nicht so genau aus

Vieleicht meldet sich Jörg nochmal und bringt Licht ins Dunkle


----------



## wp-3d (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Jetzt aber nochmal das Thema aufgreifen.
> Vieleicht können wir uns drauf einigen das Goldis, __ Shubunkin, usw Karpfenartige sind.
> 
> Auf das untereinander paaren bin ich gekommen weil doch die Japaner es geschaft haben Spiegelkarpfen bei den Koi einzukreuzen.



Hallo Ralph,

die Japaner haben eine andere Sprache und nennen den Karpfen Goi (Koi), weltweit ist es ein Cyprinus carpio, diese können sich alle untereinander paaren. 


Alle Goldfisch Zuchtformen sind auch Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae) gehören aber in die Gattung Carassius und stammen vom __ Giebel (Carassius gibelio).

Auch nur diese können sich alle untereinander paaren.

Unsere Stubentiger sind wie die Sibirischen Tiger auch Katzen, sie sind aber nicht die gleiche Art und werden sich nicht verpaaren. 
.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Vermehren sich die drei Goldfischarten auch untereinander oder ist damit nicht zu rechnen?



So ein klares *JA* für Goldis und Shubunkins. Zumindest in meinem Teich war das so.

Resultat waren Goldis, Shubunkins und eine Zwischending von beiden. siehe Fotos unten.

Die in den roten Kreise sind die Eltern der Rest ist Nachzucht. __ Goldfisch und schwarzer Shubunkin.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Hallo zusammen!

Von mir auch ein klares JA! Sind doch alles nur verschiedene Zuchtformen einer Art. Soweit ich weiß, versuchen es die Goldies auch bei den Koidamen, aber da kommt kein lebensfähiger Nachwuchs raus, denn sie gehören nicht zur selben Art, sondern nur zur selben  Familie.  Hier ein Foto zum Beweis: 

das Blaue ist der Shubunkin, das Weiße ist seine bevorzugte Goldfischdame, die er im April tagelang durch den Teich scheuchte. Nachwuchs habe ich noch keinen gesehen (sicher wegen der Orfen).

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Vermehren sich die drei Goldfischarten auch untereinander oder ist damit nicht zu rechnen?



Hi Gartenfreund,

ein klares Ja. 

Farbformen der gleichen Art können sich problemlos miteinder paaren.

Ist bei uns ja auch net anders. 
Wenn ich z.B ohne Verhüterli mit ner Afrikanerin, ner Asiatin, einer Aborigines oder ner Indianerin ins Bett steige kann es leicht  passieren das ich 9 Monate später für 4 kleine Homo sapiens Alimente zahlen muß

Manchmal sind aber auch lebensfähige Kreuzungen von unterschiedlichen Arten möglich
z.B Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) und __ Karausche (Carassius carassius)
oder __ Rotauge (Rutilus rutilus) - __ Aland (Leuciscus idus)

verschieden Malawibuntbarsche kreuzen sich auch artübergreifend untereinander

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Aufklärung, hatte ich jetzt so nicht gewußt.

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, ist eine Paarung zwischen Subunkins, Sarassa und Goldis also durchaus möglich.

Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich das für möglich halte, etwas unglücklich war vieleicht die Bemerkung das Goldis ebenso wie Koi zu den Karpfenartigen gehören, da es ja gänzlich unterschiedliche Gattungen sind.

Das die sich nicht untereinander Paaren war mir schon klar.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für die ganzen wertvollen Informationen. Ich habe mir vor paar Tagen 4 Schubunkin und 2 gelbe Goldfische dazu gekauft, alle ca. 15cm und da kam dann halt die Frage auf, ob die das auch untereinander machen und dann sehr schöne Farbexemplare dabei rauskommen. Da freue ich mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen und warte dann mal ab was nächstes Saison so passiert. 


@wp-3d
Danke für die Aufklärung über den __ Goldfisch.
Ich stelle mir grad einen Tiger mit einer Katze vor :shock


@__ Knoblauchkröte
Dein vergleich ist echt super


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> .
> Ich stelle mir grad einen Tiger mit einer Katze vor :shock



Hi,

bei den Katzen gibt es zumindest zwischen den beiden größten Arten auch mal Mischlinge, und das net nur im Zoo, sondern auch in freier Natur

Die heißen dann Liger (Löwenkater - Tigerin) oder Töwen (Tigerkater - Löwin)

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*


@ Frank 
[OT]Und wie heissen dann deine Nachkommen ?
Dies bezüglich :


> Wenn ich z.B ohne Verhüterli mit ner Afrikanerin, ner Asiatin, einer Aborigines oder ner Indianerin ins Bett steige


[/OT]


----------



## bayernhoschi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

MULTI-KULTI VON FRANK

Tut mir echt leid, aber der mußte jetz raus


----------



## carsten.r.mueller (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Shubunkin, Sarassa usw sind alles Goldfische
Sogenannte  `Hochzuchten`... irgenwann werden es wieder Goldfische.... Kauf mal in einem neuen Teich Shubunkin, ein paar Generationen spaeter hast du nur noch Goldfische  /was auch nicht schlecht ist/ es `mendelt` irgendwann wieder aus...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Hi Andre,

wie mein Nachwuchs dann heißen würde ist doch ganz einfach

die Jungs Fafrik und Fabor, die Mädels Fasia und Findia

MfG Frank


----------



## Alschi (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Ich habe viele Goldfische und einen Shubunkin in meinem Gartenteich. Seid zwei Jahren gibt es unter dem Nachwuchs einen schwarzen Fisch der im Gegensatz zu seinen Goldfischgeschwistern immer noch nicht die Farbe gewechselt hat. Bei mir wurden die kleinen Goldfische nach spätestens einer Saison orange oder weiss. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, da er schon recht gross ist. Heute habe ich festgestellt, das er die für Shubunkins typische Fleckenfärbung bekommt! Das heisst, eine Paarung zwischen Goldfischen und Shubunkins ist auf jeden Fall möglich! Ich bin gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt. So eine Überraschung entschädigt ein bisschen, für die viele Arbeit mit einem Gartenteich.
Grüsse Alsch.


----------



## lissbeth66 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

Bei mir eindeutig ja , ich hab einen Mix aus allem im Teich


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Paaren sich  Shubunkin mit Goldfischen oder Sarasas ?*

.....da heißt es wohl abwarten und cool bleiben bis die neuen babys kommen


----------



## Marilyn (11. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Manchmal sind aber auch lebensfähige Kreuzungen von unterschiedlichen Arten möglich
> z.B Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) und __ Karausche (Carassius carassius)
> oder __ Rotauge (Rutilus rutilus) - __ Aland (Leuciscus idus)



Meinst Du, ob diese komischen Gesellen (s.Bilder) Kreuzungen von __ Shubunkin/Sarasa und __ Rotfeder sind ?
Sie haben die Farbe von erwachsenen Rotfedern/Rotaugen, außerdem den silbrigen Bauch, die rötlich durchscheinende Flossen und das Maul. Der sonstige Körperbau ist voll Sarasa. Sie haben die Geschicklichkeit und Schnelligkeit bei der Nahrungssuche/-aufnahme wie die Rotfedern/Rotaugen, sind aber so gesellig bzw. zutraulich wie die Goldfische.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2015)

Hi Marilyn,

das ist ein __ Goldfisch der (noch) in die natürliche (Wild)Färbung zurückgefallen ist. Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang da bei einigen Goldfischnachkommen genetisch die Naturform durchkommt. Wärs ein Hybrid stände er mehr oder weniger zwischen den 2 Eltern-Arten, hätte also auch von Körperbau, Maulstellung, Schuppenzahl ect. von beiden was.

Natürlicherweise sind Fische immer so gefärbt das sie "getarnt" sind. Ein dunkler Rücken hebt sich schlecht vom Gewässerboden ab, bietet somit Sichtschutz von oben
Von unten fällt ein heller Bauch gegen einen hellen Himmel schlecht auf und seitlich sorgt dann der Übergang von hell auf dunkel, silbrig überhaucht, Fleckzeichnungen, Streifenmustern ect. dafür das ein Fisch von diesem Blickwinkel mit den hell-dunkel Schattierungen von Pflanzenbeständen, Wurzelholz, dem freien Wasser ect verschwimmt. Daher ist es auch kaum verwunderlich das von in Naturgewässern landenden Goldfischen, Goldorfen, Koi ect. diese schnell wieder weg sind.


----------



## Linnet (11. Juli 2015)

Ohh so einen hab ich auch...  Direkt vom Teich und aquaristik Fachhandel sollte sich bald umfärben will er aber nicht,  der zweite dunkle ist inzwischen fast vollständig Gold... 

Bemerkung zu echten hybriden,  liger etc.  Paarung und nachkommen zwischen den Arten sind möglich wenn auch selten.  Dieser Nachwuchs wie liger ist aber in der Regel steril und kann sich nicht weiter vermehren...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2015)

Hi Linnet,

die meißten Hybriden sind zwar steril, gibt aber trotzdem auch viele Hybriden die sich vermehren könnnen. Am Teich z.B der __ Teichfrosch (ist ein natürlicher Hybride zwischen __ kleiner Wasserfrosch und __ Seefrosch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Marilyn (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,
vielen Dank für die schnelle - wenn auch unerhoffte - Antwort. Ein Hybrid wäre natürlich spannender gewesen und wer weis, wann sich diese (ur-)Goldfische bequemen Farbe anzunehmen, so sieht man sie natürlich nicht so gut. 
Melde mich wieder, falls sie doch noch den Rotaugen/-federn etwas mehr angepaßt haben    
Viele Grüße
Marilyn

PS: übrigens hat der 'vermeintliche Vater' - die __ Rotfeder - diese Woche mit 12 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet


----------

